# Pulsar 'Spoon' Chronograph



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Another car boot find from today it perfect working and cosmetic order, it's quartz but I knida like it thogh I had to put a longer Seiko clasp on to get it to fit.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow!! Great find!! My friend used to have one of these in blue (not the same model but similar!!)

Nice find!! - How much was it?! If you dont mind me asking!?


----------



## therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

Very nice find - cool strap as well.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Excellent! Really like that :thumbsup:

But why "spoon" :\


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

no idea it says it on the dial and box that it came in...I almost overlooked it but the good lady spotted it and brought it to my attention...I dont usually go for quartz but really liked the style of this one, I guess I am just a watch 'tart'!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

jizzle said:


> Wow!!


That's just what I thought. I've never seen one like that before. Very nice.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

it's quite jewel like as it sits on the wrist, price was Â£11 including a 1960's-70's Service's wristwatch, that was Â£3 so I guess this was Â£8!


----------

